# Minffordd Hospital, Bangor May 2017



## mookster (May 31, 2017)

Well I did promise you an awful place and this happened to be it. It is rare I say a location has zero redeeming features but this manages to go even below that level.

It is the most comprehensively destroyed set of buildings I have ever set foot in, everything that could be broken has been broken, the roof has all but gone, and nearly every surface has been badly tagged by either talentless idiots (including one calling himself 'Flair' who decided to try and tage EVERYTHING in the ENTIRE building) or the kind of idiots who try too hard to be 'deep' and 'philosophical'.

I knew this hospital was in a bad way but we were heading past it on our route around the top of north Wales so thought what the hell...and I wish we hadn't bothered. No matter how bad it looks in the photos I took, trust me it's worse. Don't go here, don't bother wasting your time.

For what it's worth here are the 'best' parts.










































If you want to prolong your agony I took a handful more photos which can be found here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157681424811244 ​


----------



## smiler (May 31, 2017)

Glad you warned me Mook, from the first shot I'd have bin expecting something good,. fair play though you can only photograph what's there and sometimes what's left is shite, you showed it how it is, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 31, 2017)

Yup...that place is singularly trashed. You make it look interesting still though Mook.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Jun 1, 2017)

As someone who has yet to actually explore a hospital, I think even that would be alright for a first timer like me...


----------



## mookster (Jun 1, 2017)

Sean of Wales said:


> As someone who has yet to actually explore a hospital, I think even that would be alright for a first timer like me...



If you want to explore a ruined hospital, Denbigh has a lot more class.

Or if you're quick, Lluesty is a whole lot better than this.

Literally everything is better than this place lol.


----------



## antonymes (Jun 1, 2017)

It is a pretty poor place, but there is one wing that is a little less ruined than the ones in your shots which I thought was well worth a visit: https://www.flickr.com/photos/antonymes/albums/72157676760738895


----------



## mookster (Jun 1, 2017)

antonymes said:


> It is a pretty poor place, but there is one wing that is a little less ruined than the ones in your shots which I thought was well worth a visit: https://www.flickr.com/photos/antonymes/albums/72157676760738895



Different place - just happens to share a name 

We visited that place too on this trip and it was lovely.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 24, 2017)

I have to agree wiv you dude, but you have made a great job of showing it..i actually like your 3rd shot, in the corridor, the green and pink paint go very well together and the plants make it! Not a waste of time after all


----------

